# Ruger GP-161



## 3fingervic (Jan 28, 2009)

I am thinking about making this my first hand gun. Pros/cons? I like the look and ease of the revolver. I thought the .357 would be nice because my wife could shoot it with the .38 spec. rounds. What ya think?


----------



## Mags (Apr 10, 2002)

3fingervic said:


> I am thinking about making this my first hand gun. Pros/cons? I like the look and ease of the revolver. I thought the .357 would be nice because my wife could shoot it with the .38 spec. rounds. What ya think?


Never heard of that one. Sure you got the model # right?


----------



## Big_Jim (Jul 26, 2000)

The 161 is a variation of the GP-100 family.

Yes, it is a very good choice for your first gun and you are correct in loading it with 38's for the wife.

Do NOT under any circumstances load it with 357 mag loads and give it to her just to get a laugh at her expense. I have seen it happen may times and it promises to make her hate your guns.

Fine some lightly loaded wadcutter target loads for her to try.

Next, if you have some limited experience or none at all, look up a NRA training course in your area. "First Steps Pistol" or "Basic Handgun" are good starts. Then you can take the "Personal Protection in the Home" course which satisfies the CPL requirment in MI. Make sure your wife takes the courses as well.

I have experience with the GP-100 series, an experienced shooter and a NRA Certified Instructor. If you have any specific questions, you may PM me if you like.


----------



## Macker13 (Oct 1, 2007)

We have the GP-100 4" Stainless, my wife loves to shoot 38's and +P's out of it. Its her favorite handgun to shoot.


----------



## KS up north (Jan 2, 2004)

I've owned a GP 100 for about 10 years now. Love it!!! I did a minor mod and put an "Uncle Mikes" rubber grip on it, much better feel. I carry it as a side when rifle hunting if something is in close (15 yds or less).
Also have a Super Single Six (22 or 22 mag) with a pachmar grip. Exellent plinker and good for handgun experience for those just learning the ropes. I forgot to mention cheap ammo too (most "bang" for your buck).
Can't say I care much for the standard grips Ruger uses, but I love their handguns.


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

Great guns! Built like a tank. Plenty of heft so the wife won't have trouble handling the recoil. My gf recently purchased a S&W 686 4" .357...weighs a bit less than the Ruger and she loves firing full house .357 loads! Recoil is not bad at all...the .357 is no cannon by any means unless your shooting it in an airweight type gun. .38 spcl loads are *****cats. She's completely new to guns so I keep oractice sessions short so fatigue doesn't set in etc. 
You can't go wrong with that Ruger imo.


----------



## ajmorell (Apr 27, 2007)

This is a KGP-160, IIRC the 161 has the full underlug barrel. What are you primary purposes for the gun? The 6" barrel is nice but not all that practical if you ever plan on carrying the gun or home defense. The 6" sight-plane is nice though for target shooting and if you ever plan on using it for hunting.


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

I doubt they want that to carry!! Even the 4" barreled version weighs in at over 40oz unloaded. People don't buy GP's for concealed carry. The 4" is even to much gun for carry in a purse. These guns are great for trail guns, home defense, target shooting, hunting. If they do want to carry, you are right...better choices abound!


----------



## 3fingervic (Jan 28, 2009)

Thanks for the input guys. Yes, I would never trick my wife into shooting the .357 rounds. The gun will mainly be used for target and maybe some hunting.


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

3fingervic said:


> Thanks for the input guys. Yes, I would never trick my wife into shooting the .357 rounds. The gun will mainly be used for target and maybe some hunting.


Have her start with .38spcls but in that gun, the .357 loads are pretty mild. That gun is a tank...weighs almost 3 pounds. The recoil with full house .357's is rather mild. With the mags start with the 125 gr loads and slowly work up to the 158 grain loads. She will have no problems...just let her shoot the .38 loads the first few sessions and work up.


----------

